# TOO HOT NEED COOLING DEVICES



## ymhatre (Mar 30, 2006)

HMMM Summer is getting too hot
I need some cooling devices.....
I hav got budget of Rs 500 
I m having Intel P4 2.66 (533)
P5RD1 - VM mobo
300 Watt SMPS
Having VIP G300 Cabinet
This Cabinet has got many options for fitting FAns...
NOw the prblem is tht im having no FANS...
I just wanna know which fan i shld buy...
My budget is till 500....
PLz help me...
Though the temp of Pc is around 39 - 42 degree always...but then too im thinking of overclocking it...
PLEASE SUGGEST FEW COOLERS....


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah try one from coolermaster or from Zalman.
Either put on good thermal paste from coolermaster and then try velocity from the same. It works great.
If there is any possibility to change cabinet then choose the one from Antec with supersilent option or caviar from coolermaster.
thats it.

bye.


----------



## cyrux (Apr 1, 2006)

mayanksharma said:
			
		

> If there is any possibility to change cabinet then choose the one from Antec with supersilent option or caviar from coolermaster.
> thats it.
> bye.



Either you didnt read the first post properly or dont know the price of antec cabinets...

He mentioned a budget of 500 . Antec PSUs cabinet start of from 4k(the 4k one has the least pwoer O/P. A 350 W would atleast cost 6k)


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 1, 2006)

vip g 300 has options for 4 fans .. 2 in front and 2 back all 80 mm .. so get ur self some good 80 mm fans and put 2 of them in front sucking the air inside the cabinet and put other 2 at the back pulling all the heat out of the cabinet .. also make sure the fan on the side panel is blowing the fresh air into the cabinet not outside ..  also i think the g 300 has option on the opposite side panel .. i mean panel on the back of the board .. if possible then do put a fan their blowing fresh air on the back of the mobo and see if that helps ..


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 1, 2006)

ohhhh sorry for that.
i didn't read your budget.
but in my post i have also mentioned the thermal paste from coolermaster.
And with your budget, you can choose from various Coolermaster cooling fans.
Believe me they are just great,and will definitely help you cooling your cabinet.


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 1, 2006)

@ yogi7272
Thnx for ur support
But i was knowing tht
My quetion is which fan to go for n how much does it cost....?
@ mayanksharma
R u talking about applying thermal paste to the processor...
IF yess Then i have a question 4 u???
After applyong thermal paste by how much temperature of processor reduces
Also were can i get this paste whts d cost of it...


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 1, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> @ yogi7272
> Thnx for ur support
> But i was knowing tht
> My quetion is which fan to go for n how much does it cost....?
> ...



*@ mayanksharma *

Are you out of your mind ? What the hell are you suggesting, to apply thermal paste in a Prescott processor ? Where did you learnt that ?   

*@ymhatre*

You can buy extra fan for your cabinet from coolermaster, they will cost you 200 to 400 (depends upon your choice of models).

You also mentioned about overclocking., What are you going to overclock anyways ?


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 1, 2006)

@ tech me
THNX 
YES also i had heard tht prescott processor dont need any thermal paste as it is already present...
also as u know im having G300 cabinet... i will definetly go for good fan... no matter 200 or 400
yes i want to overclock my processor.
Im having one Qs 
since im having 300 WATT SMPS will 
 tht be OK for overclocking


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 1, 2006)

listen buddy , ymhatre .. as u have 2.66 with 533 fsb , ur p4 has a lot of headroom for overclocking .. also u seem to have asus board which is the best mobo maker where overclocking is concerned for intel procis .. 

now abt the coolermaster fans ... they are costly ..80 mm for 572 rs .. 
i do have complete pricelist for coolermaster and antec products .. these are excellent products but are costly .. now u can go for a local brand fan which is available for 35 rs at lamington road .. also antec 80 mm pro fan is available for 291 rs each  ..  so better get local fans which are cheap 

also the thermal paste which comes with intel stock cooler is good but not sufficient especially here in india in summer .. better use all ur funds to buy a  nice thermal paste like arctic silver 5 - 650 rs or arctic ceramic -550 rs or cooler master thermal compound -208 rs or  cooler master premium thermal compount -676 rs or antec silver compound - 650 rs 

 out of these i have used the cooler master - 208 rs compound which i found better than what intel provides but not sufficient .. the 676 rs premium i told is nice one .. or u can always go for arctic silver 5 which is the absolute best .. 

also for overclocking ur proci .. u need good psu with atleast 400 w ratings .. consider powersafe .. which i found sufficient myself ..

i hve done a bit of oc with it .. with no prob what so ever .. i hve oced a 
2.6 c to 3.25  ghz with no probs with this psu .. also since temp is rising these days its always advisable to try these oc missions at some other seasons like monsoon or winter .. or  get ur self a good cpu cooler if u want to indulge in serious oc .. also do oc ur chip with bios of ur mobo 
and not with asus aibooster ..  also cooler master has introduced 
BLUE ICE  a chipset cooler with single heatpipe and 40 mm fan .. reviews for which are available on the net .. this thing is damn good .. keeps temp on ur northbridge within the limit .. specially good for those sli guys .. price is 576 rs


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 2, 2006)

@yogi 7272
Thnx for the info

dude as i said my budget is 500
wht if i wait for abt a month n collect abt 1500Rs
wht shld i then go for...
450/400 watt PSU or Some Stuff frm Coolermaster
Cuz i cant wait for more than a month for OC..
Please suggest...


----------



## cyrux (Apr 2, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> now abt the coolermaster fans ... they are costly ..80 mm for 572 rs ..
> i do have complete pricelist for coolermaster and antec products .. these are excellent products but are costly .. now u can go for a local brand fan which is available for 35 rs at lamington road .. also antec 80 mm pro fan is available for 291 rs each  ..  so better get local fans which are cheap


Where does the difference lie between local and reputed fans.....  Material of blades ? RPM ? cooling ?

Is it really worth going for the high priced fans..Do we get what we paid for  ??


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 2, 2006)

yogi 7272 
me too waiting for ur reply
Does going for branded high priced fans is worth
n can u please tell me the price of BLUEICE frm coolermaster


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 2, 2006)

I know that prescott comes with the thermal compoundings. 
But as the options were asked for cooling, then there is absolutely no problem on applying thermal paste to the processor surface.
It will reduce your overall working temperature by 40-50%. Its true.
You can look out for Arctic Silver or Coolermaster HTK-001 or PTK-002.It will cost you around 350-600/- depending upon its availability.

Thanks.

And @tech&Me, for you:-
May be my friend,for once you are kinda new to cooling or might doesn't know at all about it. Then its ur problem pal!!Go and look out for more cooling techniques available out there in the market or try searchin the same on google! You may find out ur answers there. So, never doubt anyone on the topic,to which you are novice or didn't know anything!!


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey guys 
@mayansharma n @ TECH&ME
please guys calm down, no fights.
@ mayansharma
actually i said this bcoz while assembling my first Pc i requested the dealer to apply thermal paste on proci..
but at tht time he said tht this is presscot processor...
u dont have to apply a thermal paste on this one..
he said u will need to apply it after 2 -3 years when the layer of the thermal paste is abt to vanish...
hence it is not advisible to apply thermal paste to a new proci...
n my proci is just 4 weeks old..

I m not trying to get diplomatic, but i had also seen some of guys applying thermal paste to a new proci...
But tht is not advisible...


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2006)

Well Intel Provides a thermal Pad as thermal interface between the CPU IHS and the Heatsink.

Applying AS5 helps a lot though.It does not reduce temps but helps in bringing down temps down fast.
For example you are doing encoding and CPU is 100% loaded and temps are around 50c but your idle temps are around 35c then after u stop encoding and CPU usage is again at idle then the time required for bringing the CPU temps to 35C mark are reduced greatly by AS5.

it does not bring down idle and full load temps by a drastic margin.

Also when considering chipset cooling, well it isnt required unless you are doing some extreme stuff.

Asus gives sufficient enough Heatsink on its boards.

If you wanna go extreme,adding a fan over it helps considerably,no need for third party chipset coolers.

Also the recent ATI chipsets run pretty cool compared to the NF4 series.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 2, 2006)

mayanksharma said:
			
		

> I know that prescott comes with the thermal compoundings.
> But as the options were asked for cooling, then there is absolutely no problem on applying thermal paste to the processor surface.
> It will reduce your overall working temperature by 40-50%. Its true.
> You can look out for Arctic Silver or Coolermaster HTK-001 or PTK-002.It will cost you around 350-600/- depending upon its availability.
> ...




This is not a fight , I just want to make things clear.

I don't know where did you pick up the idea of applying a thermal compound to a Prescott Processor.

Intel has come up with *THERMAL PAD*, Which usually comes with the processor fan fixed on to the heatsink.

There is a vast difference between a *TERMAL PAD *and a *Thermal Paste*. Both work differently. 

Do the following experiment and see for your self.

Put the *thermal paste *(which we apply on P4 socket 478 processors) and see for yourself what happens. You will get your answer.

Next you were talking about the Artic Silver, let me remind you that not only this compound is costly, it does not make much of a difference to temperature, only say 5 C of temp drop.

Another thing to note about this compound is that , its a permanent compound, you won't be able to separate your Processor with the heatsink untill and unless you apply a huge amount of strength. And if at all you apply such a strength to separate the processor with the heatsink, you may permanently damage the processor since, this processor has a different interface (opposite of what we had with the socket 478).

In my opinion, giving advice to people without warning them of suck situations is not a good advice at all.

And for your info, don't think you are the only one who knows everything about cooling. I am a professional assembler myself and have undergone company training from Intel, Microsoft, and HP.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 2, 2006)

go for local made fans .. i was just giving the info for comparisons .. go get some local 80 mm fans .. and put 2 in front and 2 at back in g300 ..

also the thing abt silver 5 may be true .. it gets stucked to heatsink .. and u need a lot of force ... but it does reduce the temp by 3-10 degress when well settled in .. but all these are net info.. i haven't used it personally.. 

go get a cpu cooler or chipset cooler of cooler master instead of psu ..


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 3, 2006)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> mayanksharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By no offense at all,
dude let me tell you,i am not a professional assembler like you and even haven't undergone training from the companies, you are telling.
But this is pretty sure that, what we do in front of our eyes and practically observes and analyzes the facts, counts more than your so called "training". 
And even if you are true to ur words, then believe me you wouldn't have been here arguing on the topic that you are still novice.

By the way, there is absolutely no problem in appying the paste to the new processor.

You must sometimes try visitin' these links:-
www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/thermal_paste/oczultra5/index.htm
hardware.mcse.ms/archive23-2004-10-94595.html
www.buyxg.com/store/item.asp?id=184
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835100007
www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/print/arctic-cooling.html

I am providing these links,not to prove you wrong,but to make you realize the fact only.Please dont take this otherwise.
And it is true that we can only learn from each other.
By the way if something in my previous posts had hurt your feelings...I apologize for that.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## darklord (Apr 3, 2006)

> Intel has come up with THERMAL PAD, Which usually comes with the processor fan fixed on to the heatsink.



You mean to say that the Heatsink is fixed on the CPU when it is in boxed condition ?? frankly that comment of yours doesnt make any sense to me. :roll: 



> There is a vast difference between a TERMAL PAD and a Thermal Paste. Both work differently.


Really ? i didnt know that,care to explain ??  



> Next you were talking about the Artic Silver, let me remind you that not only this compound is costly, it does not make much of a difference to temperature, only say 5 C of temp drop.



AS5 never reduces temperatures,it reduces the time required for bringing down temps when CPU is brought back to idle state from 100% load.  



> Another thing to note about this compound is that , its a permanent compound, you won't be able to separate your Processor with the heatsink untill and unless you apply a huge amount of strength



Yes you can.I have done that zillions of times,without damaging a single processor.  



> And if at all you apply such a strength to separate the processor with the heatsink, you may permanently damage the processor since, this processor has a different interface (opposite of what we had with the socket 478).



How could you  possibly damage a LGA based CPU physically ???
I fail to understand or imagine that.  




> And for your info, don't think you are the only one who knows everything about cooling. I am a professional assembler myself and have undergone company training from Intel, Microsoft, and HP.


Well since when did Multinationals like Intel,HP start giving such horrific training?

Looking at your posts i am pretty sure,you were snoaring away to glory while the so-called training sessions were going on...  



> In my opinion, giving advice to people without warning them of suck situations is not a good advice at all.



That applies to you too buddy.Infact giving wrong advice and putting forward wrong concepts is even more dangerous.
Someone once said,wrong knowledge is dangerous than half knowledge or soemthing like ,i dont remember now...lol  

But seriously man,your post made me laugh.Thanks for entertaining me.


----------



## cyrux (Apr 3, 2006)

But your post darklord made me laugh harder ...rofl


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 4, 2006)

wooow!!!!
dats some war of words going on !!!
in the end iam more confused...
but seriously some points put forward by darklord have been followed by me ... 
i have a thermal pad and along with it i have applied thermal paste from coolermaster,and as soon as i finish far-cry or anything heavy,the system takes 2/3 seconds to bring the temp down...and in 10 secs its back to normal...maybe due to thermal paste..


----------



## Eazy (Apr 4, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> i have a thermal pad and along with it i have applied thermal paste



When you say "along with it" do you mean that you put paste on top of the pad ? Thats not a good thing to do - all traces of the earlier pad/paste MUST be removed before applying new GOOP. If you want to read how to do it properly read this page...

*www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 4, 2006)

ohhhho...i know what the instructions say...but for me what works best is this way...be it somewhat irregular but still gives me the desired result


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 5, 2006)

by all respectful means, i think ymhatre, should have finally got his cooling solution by now.
And once and again to all, there is no point of proving wrong somebody.
We all here to learn and share from others.

thats it.


and by the way darklord, i have never seen so many lols,winks and expressions in a post. But that surely made me smile.


----------



## cyrux (Apr 5, 2006)

If ymhatre got his cooling device he should mention it here and inform about this product , cost so that it can help others.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 5, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> > Intel has come up with THERMAL PAD, Which usually comes with the processor fan fixed on to the heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see your comments dude,

It seems to me that you don't even know to read ENGLISH !!!!  

Quote 

"usually comes with the processor fan fixed *on to the heatsink*"

Unquote

So you don't even understand the meaning of the above sentense, it clearly says, 

That the Prescott Processor Fan comes with the heatsink, and the Thermal Pad it fixed to the heatsink. ..... and I never said that the CPU comes fitted to the heatsink.  Hope you now understand.

Secondly, I am astonished to note that you yourself doesnot know the difference between the Thermal PAD and the Thermal Paste and is taking part in discussion on such topics, which you are not aware of.

Frankly speaking, Intel is not FOOL company to make Thermal PAD for its Prescott Processor when the old Thermal Paste would still do the same work. They created Thermal PAD specially for this Processor type.

I again ask you to do the experiment yourself see the difference before you comment on such things.

EXPERIMENT:

Instead of applying Thermal PAD while installing an LGA based Processor, apply the ordinary Thermal Paste which we use for the Socket 478 processor, you will yourself discover the difference.


Below i give you a quote from the website of Aritic Silver itself, see what they themselves say about it.

Hope this opens your EYES forever.

***
Controlled Triple-Phase Viscosity:
Arctic Silver 5 does not contain any silicone. The suspension fluid is a proprietary mixture of advanced polysynthetic oils that work together to provide three distinctive functional phases. As it comes from the tube, Arctic Silver 5's consistency is engineered for easy application. During the CPU's initial use, the compound thins out to enhance the filling of the microscopic valleys and ensure the best physical contact between the heatsink and the CPU core. Then the compound thickens slightly over the next 50 to 200 hours of use to its final consistency designed for long-term stability.
(*This should not be confused with conventional phase change pads that are pre-attached to many heatsinks*. Those pads melt each time they get hot then re-solidify when they cool. The viscosity changes that Arctic Silver 5 goes through are much more subtle and ultimately much more effective.)


Not Electrically Conductive:
Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
(While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, *Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths*.)

* ^ So this is how the CPU can be permanently damaged.*


Absolute Stability:
*Arctic Silver 5 will not separate*, run, migrate, or bleed. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Specifications: 

Thermal Conductance:
>350,000W/m2 Â°C (0.001 inch layer) 

Thermal Resistance:
<0.0045Â°C-in2/Watt (0.001 inch layer) 

Average Particle Size:
<0.49 microns <0.000020 inch 

Extended Temperature Limits:
Peak: â€“50Â°C to >180Â°C Long-Term: â€“50Â°C to 130Â°C 

Performance:
*3 to 12 degrees centigrade lower CPU* full load core temperatures than standard thermal compounds or thermal pads when measured with a calibrated thermal diode imbedded in the CPU core.

Coverage Area:
Arctic Silver 5 is sold in 3.5 gram and 12 gram tubes. The 3.5 gram tube contains enough compound to cover at least 15 to 25 small CPU cores, or 6 to 10 large CPU cores, or 2 to 5 heat plates. At a layer 0.003" thick, the 3.5 gram tube will cover approximately 16 square inches.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Important Reminder:
Due to the unique shape and sizes of the particles in Arctic Silver 5's conductive matrix, it will take a up to 200 hours and several thermal cycles to achieve maximum particle to particle thermal conduction and for the heatsink to CPU interface to reach maximum conductivity. (This period will be longer in a system without a fan on the heatsink or with a low speed fan on the heatsink.) On systems measuring actual internal core temperatures via the CPU's internal diode, *the measured temperature will often drop 2C to 5C *over this "break-in" period. This break-in will occur during the normal use of the computer as long as the computer is turned off from time to time and the interface is allowed to cool to room temperature. Once the break-in is complete, the computer can be left on if desired.

*^ And you were saying there will be NO drop in temperature, silly you!!!*
 


Even though Arctic Silver thermal compound is specifically engineered for high electrical resistance, *you should keep the compound away from processor*, memory, and motherboard  *traces and pins*. There is a possibility that dust or metal particles and/or shavings carried by the airflow inside the computer case could contaminate the compound and increase its electrical conductivity. 


* ^ Understood something ? This is how damage could be caused*

Thermal pads are made with paraffin wax that melts once it gets hot. When it melts, it will fill in the microscopic valleys in the heatsink with wax

*^ This is one of the many differences between a Thermal PAD and Thermal Paste*

Hope this helps! If you need for post back.

And good luck.

Oh yes! besides, the training, all companies provides training to there dealers. So, I got the training understood.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 5, 2006)

guys...guys....guys.....c'mon....STOP fighting!!!!

everyone is correct and true to their respective senses....

lets all agree on one point...

PROCESSOR SHOULD BE RUN WITHOUT HEATSINK AND FAN !!!!!


----------



## cyrux (Apr 5, 2006)

I dont think there is any fighting over here. No harsh words used no abusive language used  This is just a good healthy debate due to contradiction in views or communication. I think such debates shouldnt be discouraged . Its due to such debates the 2 persons involved and many other readers come to know about such new things

But lets keep it cool and no flaming grinning here


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> If ymhatre got his cooling device he should mention it here and inform about this product , cost so that it can help others.


Sorry Guys.. but  im confused between wht to go for n wht no to...
I feel tht i shld be diplomatic...
Both of them had justified me by mentioning linkss all stuff.
So please conlcude me a final solution...
I HAVE STARTED FEELING like hanging sword is on my head....
please tell me wht to do....
As i mentioned earlier.. ihav got budget abt 500...
but could make 1500 if i wait for abt a month...
so im confused on wht to go for..
Shld i go for thermal paste... or shld i fix new heatsink(blue Ice) or shld i add abt four fans to this cabinet...
My sole  purpose is to overclock my intel 2.66 to say abt 3/3.2 GHz..wiht out much inscrease in temperaure...
current temp of proci is around... 40c...
n always remain around 40 - 39 c
only increase till 45- 47 c while playing games like NFSMW...
so tell me guys now wht to do....


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 5, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> But lets keep it cool and no flaming grinning here



you think iam the one who is flaming??????   
If yes then check your eye-sight,you are not clearly looking at posts...

and as far as coming to the point whether it should be discouraged or not-i never discouraged them,ppl can go on quoting each other as much as possible....but do you by any chance know the real problem or query thread starter posted...he wanted a simple answer...a few cooling solutions under 500 bucks...with so much confusion between views ppl who are new to this are surely going to get lost..


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> .but do you by any chance know the real problem or query thread starter posted...he wanted a simple answer...a few cooling solutions under 500 bucks...with so much confusion between views ppl who are new to this are surely going to get lost..




thnx for being supportive...
I guess u only understood my confusion...
Please guys i need answers...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> My sole  purpose is to overclock my intel 2.66 to say abt 3/3.2 GHz..wiht out much inscrease in temperaure...
> current temp of proci is around... 40c...
> n always remain around 40 - 39 c
> only increase till 45- 47 c while playing games like NFSMW...
> so tell me guys now wht to do....



Overclocking a 2.66 GHz processor to 3/3.2 GHz is no joke buddy. You will need *good* cooling if you want to do that. Go for a new heatsink (coolermaster or something like that). And if your processor temp remains around 39-40 degrees, i must say im impressed.. Thats too low for a prescott!


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

Thnx kapil for ur reply... 
i do agree tht i will need some good devices for tht...
so i hav asked to all u experts over here..
i know it would be though thing at budget of max 1500Rs
but this procii really remains around 39 c to 40 c 
see this to believe...
I had on my Pc at 5.45 pm around..
since till 8.00 pm i was playing NFSMW...
then since after 8.00 pm my net starts i logged ont to the net...
n for ur information i dont hav any AC in my room n also ceiling fan is abt 1.5 - 2 metre away frm the PC cabinet...
Also tht fan is not at full speed...
*images5.pictiger.com/thumbs/35/904a8c05931d761aaaca3a4da415fc35.th.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

hey ymhatre , listen if ur short on funds right now , then do put the fans in ur G300  as i mentioned earlier .. 2 80mm  in front sucking air inside  and 2 80 mm ones pulling the air outside the cabinet .. also make sure the fan on the side panel is pulling the air inside .. and  go for local brand fans .. 

they are like 35-40 rs each .. also u can go for the thermal paste like arctic silver 5 or coolermaster premium one if u have any money left ..  8)

also u can go for cooler master hyper 48 cpu cooler later .. those are not in stock right now .. it is very good .. or hyper 6+ which is better but very heavy .. could break ur mobo if not handled properly .. 

contact - 
Matrix3D Infocom

 022-23084511 - and ask for person called asif .. he will give u all the details ..


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

thnx Yogi...
if i consider ur suggestion then...
lets see...
2x front pannel
2 x rear 
1 x Side pannel 
___________ ie
5 x 40 Rs = 200 Rs...
now 300 Rs will be left...
if i go for Artic silver ie around 670 i will be requiring 370 Rs more...


But if i go for Blue Ice at 570 i will be requiring 270 Rs more...

So wht shld i doo
Artic siver or Blue ice...
Wh do u think guys which would be better for overclocking... also consider budget...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

@ymhatre: Just a thought.. What are you using to measure the temperatures? Are you sure the readings for the CPU and Motherboard are not interchanged?? Try measuring with the intel utility you got with your Motherboard (or check in the bios). Even then, i must say your CPU runs *very* cool! I've got an AMD, and its running like 32 degrees right now (oh and its been on since morning ). But AMD's (the newer ones) run a lot cooler than intel's. And prescott is infamous for heating! Thats why im really surprised its running soo cool! Touch wood dude! Also, you can try overclocking it and recording the temperatures. Around 45-50 degrees at idle is quite normal for prescott (or so i've seen!)..


----------



## cyrux (Apr 5, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> you think iam the one who is flaming??????
> If yes then check your eye-sight,you are not clearly looking at posts...



One simple question my friend...when did i point you ... I was just speaking for common. 

i know the author wanted a simple answer but if there is something extra to read and learn..good for us

Ymhatre please do tell what did u go for ..coz even i m planning for a cooling solution and my budget is just 500...wud be the same even if  i wait for 6 months..lol


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 5, 2006)

^^ 50 @ idle is LOVELY!!
my temp is 58-60 idle and 73-75 @ overload!!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

^^ Exactly what i thought! But his is running at 38 degrees at idle!!! I really cannot believe that!! And yours would not be overclocked, right grinning_devil??


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> @ymhatre: Just a thought.. What are you using to measure the temperatures? Are you sure the readings for the CPU and Motherboard are not interchanged?? Try measuring with the intel utility you got with your Motherboard (or check in the bios). Even then, i must say your CPU runs *very* cool! I've got an AMD, and its running like 32 degrees right now (oh and its been on since morning ). But AMD's (the newer ones) run a lot cooler than intel's. And prescott is infamous for heating! Thats why im really surprised its running soo cool! Touch wood dude! Also, you can try overclocking it and recording the temperatures. Around 45-50 degrees at idle is quite normal for prescott (or so i've seen!)..



Im using ASUS Probe 2 provided with my mobo cd..
to double check tht i hav even checked it at bios...
infact at bios is even lesser than this...its around 36c..
may be restarting the Pc to get into the bios may be the reason of showing 36c.

But even imediately after this when i load windows its around 38 - 39c ....
as u said ur Pc is on frm morning...
Please check My OC (OVERCLOCK ) topic...
there i hav posted my temperature of PC... which was on for more than 24 hrs on stretch  but it still remained around 39 c...
Im not saying tht my Pc is "the" or ur is " the'"
BUt making u aware tht wht i spoke was not false...


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 5, 2006)

nah,mine is not OC'ed and i wud not even dream of doing it on stock coolers..!!

iam thinking of getting thermaltake big typhoon frm US,and only after that will play with it!!


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

hey grinning_devil ,  although thermaltake big typhoon is great ..but 

zalman cnps 9500 led or 9700 led is not that  bad ..    ...so do consider those ..

and ymhatre .. looking at those temp, ur a lucky chap ..
since ur temp are low .. u can try some oc .. and between blue ice and arctic silver.. get blue ice as it will keep the temp on the northbridge in check .. but first do check abt its availibility ..


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 5, 2006)

availability as well as ur mobo...see if the heat sink is not soldered onto the board !!


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> availability as well as ur mobo...see if the heat sink is not soldered onto the board !!


I didnt understood wht u said...
i myself assembled my mobo... n there was no soldering in tht......
please quote on this...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

ur mobo is based on  ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 .. 
cooler master advises not to install blue ice on the chipsets with integrated graphics .. also these integrated graphics chipsets dont overclock too well traditionally as they also burden the load of graphics .. r u using a seprate graphics card or onboard graphics ?


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

no im using onboard graphics..
 
Will there be any problem with blue Ice


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

buddy , dont worry .. i personally think there should not be a problem .. 

just that a read somewhere  (dont remember exactly) that its not to be used with chipsets having integrated graphics .. but any ways u can confirm this with the personel from matrix 3d infocom ..


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 6, 2006)

That is for serious mods only.
Basically you can go for mid range components.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 6, 2006)

Nothing serious in its installation mayank...
have a look on installation pics for coolermasters blue ice..

*www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/heatsinks/coolermaster/BlueIce/index.htm

difficulty rating is given as 4 out of 10


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

> "usually comes with the processor fan fixed on to the heatsink"



Well that goes without saying,I have never encountered a situation right from my P3 days where i had to install the fan on the heatsink  

So considering this fact your comment seems a bit foolish to me.  



> There is a vast difference between a TERMAL PAD and a Thermal Paste. Both work differently.



^^ Thats your comment.Well they are in different physical form BUT they both do the MAIN function of transfering heat from the CPU IHS to the Heatsink.So how is there a VAST difference in their working? Thats my question.  



> They created Thermal PAD specially for this Processor type.



You are sadly mistaken,thermal pads have been used for a long time before the Prescott was even launched,so theoritically,Intel didnt invent the Thermal Pad if thats what you are trying to suggest here.

Thermal Pads are generally provided with the Heatsink keeping in mind the ease of installation.IF it was given in the thermal paste form,there is a chance that certain people would mess it up while installation due to lack of prio knowledge.  



> I again ask you to do the experiment yourself see the difference before you comment on such things.



My statements are based on personal experience,so relax,dont worry about that.  



> Instead of applying Thermal PAD while installing an LGA based Processor, apply the ordinary Thermal Paste which we use for the Socket 478 processor, you will yourself discover the difference.



Done that,didnt see any major difference.  



> Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)



From AS site,
Well it goes without saying that after installing the CPU in socket, you apply a small drop of AS5 in the centre of the CPU IHS which is a metal plate.I dont see how it would damage any pins,unless the user is really messy to screw up while application of AS5.  



> Absolute Stability:
> Arctic Silver 5 will not separate, run, migrate, or bleed.



That means that the AS5 SUBSTANCE wont disintegrate into its ingredients .That doesnt mean that it will act as adhesive in between the CPU IHS and the heatsink.

 



> Performance:
> 3 to 12 degrees centigrade lower CPU full load core temperatures than standard thermal compounds or thermal pads when measured with a calibrated thermal diode imbedded in the CPU core.
> 
> the measured temperature will often drop 2C to 5C over this "break-in" period



its what THEY say, i am speaking after personal experience.



> Even though Arctic Silver thermal compound is specifically engineered for high electrical resistance, you should keep the compound away from processor, memory, and motherboard traces and pins.


I guess i have made my stand clear above.  



> Thermal pads are made with paraffin wax that melts once it gets hot. When it melts, it will fill in the microscopic valleys in the heatsink with wax



Its one of its physical properties.It DOES not have any connection with the main function of heat transfer.

 



> Oh yes! besides, the training, all companies provides training to there dealers. So, I got the training understood.



Well even though i am not a dealer,i have attended these technical workshops from AMD many times,so relax.I know how they train,they do it very professionally but then not all people present there can comprehend what exactly the guy giving the demonstration is trying to tell. 

I hope you have got the real outlook of my questions and that should have convinced you till now that i am not dumb enough not to understand simple english.


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

> Shld i go for thermal paste... or shld i fix new heatsink(blue Ice) or shld i add abt four fans to this cabinet...



Wait dont jump to get a new cooler,the stock cooler provided by Intel is very good.
Remove it,apply AS5 and then again install it.Also no need to change the chipset cooler.I assume you have the Asus RD1-VM board,its ATI Chipset and doesnt heat.  



> My sole purpose is to overclock my intel 2.66 to say abt 3/3.2 GHz



Thats pretty easy,not a big thing to achieve.



> wiht out much inscrease in temperaure...



Hmmm now that isnt exactly easy but you should be good enough for benching purposes.
24x7 use isnt recommended.
For that get a better cooler.
Think about it is it really necessary,what is it that you cant do @ 2.66GHz ?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2006)

@ymhatre: You getting it wrong dude! I never meant that you are lying.. I just said thats great for a prescott! Amazing! No hard feelings dude!


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Guys finally i overclocked my Pc without any stuff....
theres no major difference in the temperatue....
from 39c now its around 40 c...
Even when i ran SP2004 the temperature went till 47c ... i ran SP2004 for abt 20 min n it was stable...
For first step frm 2.66 - 2.8 is fine... tht too without any cooling device added...
i was able to see the difference in FPS in NFSMW...
before overclocking it used to slow down in tunnels or places where theres extreme light...
But now it all working fine...
BUt still i would add cooling devices... to reduce the temperature...
probably i would go for artic silver n 5 fans[local brand]
Guys can u please tell me where would i get Artic silver.... 
Also i hav one doubt... though this doubt doesnt match with the topic...
In our SMPS theres AC out provided for monitors..
Shld we take power supply frm tht or we shld go for external supply for monitors...
will going for external supply for monitors reduce the pressure of SMPS...


----------



## mohit (Apr 6, 2006)

never use the output from the smps for the monitors .. never never .... it ll put a real high load on ur smps and ur system may crash due to this.


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 6, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> never use the output from the smps for the monitors .. never never .... it ll put a real high load on ur smps and ur system may crash due to this.


thnx
mohit then u mean we shld take it frm external source...
actually this is wht i did while overclocking my rig..
first it was frm SMPs but during overclocking i connected my monitor to external source...
Did i did the right thing...


----------



## mohit (Apr 6, 2006)

yep ....always use the external source for powering the monitor .. connect the monitor directly to the UPS or the mains and never connect i to the smps .. this should be done even while not overclocking.


----------



## cyrux (Apr 6, 2006)

I guess you did the right thing as somebody said it would  overload the smps...

Any ways


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 6, 2006)

congratulations ymhatre!!
seems u have finally done the task!!


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 8, 2006)

GUys im not able to get Artic Silver....
Please help me out...
Bought 5 fans of each 40 rs...
Connected 2 infront(inlet) 1 in side(inlet)
2 in rear ( outlet)
DID right thing ????
Now the temperature in side is around 37- 38c...


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2006)

hmmm.....it is easily available down here, in Nehru Palace. Look out for others like OCZ,thermaltake e.t.c.
And regarding fans do connect them in such a way that, they can blow out and blow in the air inside your cabintet.
Simply do this by attaching fans from the other side/opposite side and vice versa. Thats it.

Yeah that is good!


----------



## cyrux (Apr 9, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> GUys im not able to get Artic Silver....
> Please help me out...
> Bought 5 fans of each 40 rs...
> Connected 2 infront(inlet) 1 in side(inlet)
> ...



Do you have an AC running in your room ? As somebody suggested , its risky to go for inlet fans without an AC

One more thing.. where do u poeple cut the chasis to fit in the fans ?


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 9, 2006)

2 points...
1. AC is not mandatory!

2. Cutting of cabinets is not needed(if the cabinet already has space for attaching fans)

So before u buy a new cabinet do look out for :
Front side intake fan space
Rear Hot Air Outlet Fan Space just below SMPS
Optional:
Side Panel Intake Fan space
Chimney (on top of cabinet for outlet)


----------



## Eazy (Apr 9, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> GUys im not able to get Artic Silver....
> Please help me out...



The Indian importer of Artic Silver 5 is in Mumbai - Prime ABGB at Lamington Road. Phone them at - 2389 6600 or EMAIL:  "meenal more" <meenal@primeabgb.com>


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 9, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> ymhatre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since im having G300 cabinet frm VIp..
It has options to fit 5 fans....
Also i dont have ant Ac in my room... but the room temperature is always around 28 - 30 c
Also there is alot of circulation of air since im located at seventh floor


----------



## cyrux (Apr 9, 2006)

my cabinet doesnot have a space on the front side...damn!. I currently have 2 fans (exhaust) on the side panel (right side) and a space for another fan below the smps

I was thinking of changing the arrangement....I think i should be going for inlet fans(2) on the side panels and add one fan as an exhaust below the SMPS ...

What about the power connection ?...i have no extra connectors...how do we go about this now...


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 9, 2006)

every fan comes with both male and female connector...so u wont run short of any connector!!


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 9, 2006)

hey buddy ymhatre , arctic silver 5 is not available at prime abgb.. 

i just got arctic ceramique from them .. 2.5 gram tube for 350 rs .. which is costly but i had no other option .. u can go for this tube ..its as good as arctic silver 5


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 9, 2006)

@yogi 7272
Wht differance did u feel before n after applying artic ceramique....
Also is 2.5 grm enough for one pc...???


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 9, 2006)

yup...more than enough...moroever they are designed for single use only!


----------



## Eazy (Apr 10, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> Also is 2.5 grm enough for one pc...???



I think the 2.5gm tube has enough paste to be applied about 12 times - you have to apply a small amount here is what what Artic Silver say .... "Only a small amount of Ceramique is needed, about the size of an uncooked grain of short-grain white rice"

I would suggest you read this page from AS carefully speacially the parts pertaining to cleaning of the surfaces....

*www.arcticsilver.com/ceramique_instructions.htm


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 10, 2006)

u can use it for say 5-6 times .. also temp has lower .. 
idel temp by 3 degress and load by some 5 degress .. it will get better with time ..


----------



## cyrux (May 12, 2006)

Its a long time after which i revive this thread. The thing is that i went to comp. dealer to get a fan . I already have 2 fans at the side panel which are exhausts so i thought i would get another one fixed below the smps which would add as exhaust and the two at the side panel which would function as inlet to ensure ventialation through the cabinet . My comp. vendor says there is nothing such as inlet fans . Only exhausts available . But in this thread i have read many a times about using inlet fans.

So i just reversed the direction of exhuasts on the side panel so they could act as inlet ( or atleast push the air so ithe hot aire reaches the exhaust speedily )and attached a fan (as exhuast ) below the smps fan. Is this arrangement ok ? 
Are there special kinds of inlet fans . If yes how much would they cost ?

P.S. If any body knows some good shops here in hyd please advise


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 12, 2006)

Well I use a 120mm fan on the side panel as inlet, just reversed the fan and it became inlet. One more thing u could do is make a blowhole with a fan on top of ur cabinet. Remember hot air rises.

My pc fan arrangement are as follows:
1 Front Intake
1 Side Intake
2 Back Outlet including SMPS fan.
I Blowhole on top. 
My AMD64 3000+ overclocked to 2.7Ghz max @ 54C.


----------



## cyrux (May 12, 2006)

so blowhole is just an opening at top. Why not fit an exhaust so that air can be sucked up..

Whats the cost of 120 mm fans ?


----------



## ymhatre (May 12, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> Whats the cost of 120 mm fans ?



Local ones r about 70 Rs.....
Here in lamington road.....


----------



## cyrux (May 12, 2006)

I got an exhaust for 100 bucks in sec'bad


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 12, 2006)

> My AMD64 3000+ overclocked to 2.7Ghz max @ 54C.



Are u using pc3200 ram ??? i mean if ur ddr400 mem. is running at ddr385 ur actually loosing a lot of bandwidth ... about 70-100 MBps ... Also ... ur fsb is set to 300 ?? thats means u can't really use the HHT multiplier more than 4 ??? i suspect it to be 3 .... if thats so ... ur actually loosing out a lot there too ... Dude ... have u benched ur pc with and without oc ??? I really want' to see the diff. .. could u pm me the results ....

Ok .. about the cooling in my case .. here goes :

Front : 2 80mm intake (1 in the hdd cage)
Rear : 1 120mm outtake (tricool) , VCool , 2 in the smps (1 temp. activated) 
Side : 1 80mm outtake (covering about 2 cm over the cards , near the hdd cage)

Here are my load temps : Processor - 46c , Motherboard - 36c , 120 GB PATA - 37c , 200 GB SATA - 36c , GPU Core - 60c , GPU Ambient - 42c

Now when i switch on the ac .. just beside the computer .. the results are : Processor - 43c , Motherboard - 32c , 120 GB PATA - 32c , 200 GB SATA - 32c , GPU Core - 56c , GPU Ambient - 38c ...

Currenty i'm using local 80 mm fans for the front intake and the side outtake ... which i will replace soon by Antec 80 mm fans .. about 15 cfm increase in airflow ...  that should bring down the temps a little bit more ... Also i plan to replace the cpu stock heat sink with a Vapochill Xtreme .... mmm ... that'd bring down the cpu temps by another 10c ....


----------



## ymhatre (May 15, 2006)

@deathvirus_me
I think u r much bothered about ur CPU... THTS good...
when u will add Vapochilll u say it will bring down the temperature by 10 c
so accordingly it will becme 32 c...
thts  grt
wht r  the price of vapochill....

@every one....
is there any one having their PC temperature below 25c 
i hope its hardly possilbe.....


----------

